# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Question about ID Verified.

## XtremeBoosting

Hello! Just wanted to ask about the ETA of the ID Verification process, i paid for one almost 2 days ago and still nothing  :Frown:

----------


## KuRIoS

> Hello! Just wanted to ask about the ETA of the ID Verification process, i paid for one almost 2 days ago and still nothing


usually within 24 hrs, occasionately 1 week... depending on how busy the verification team is.

----------


## XtremeBoosting

Oh ok, i'll wait then, thank you.

----------


## Mr.Vanderbilt

Looking to do this as well, good to know. Thank you!

----------

